# Ukulele and Human whistling sample libraries?



## Baron Greuner (Sep 21, 2015)

Anyone have any suggestions for realistic sounding libraries of the above would be appreciated.

Baron Greuner


----------



## sleepy hollow (Sep 21, 2015)

We had a good thread about ukulele not long ago: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/best-deeply-sampled-acoustic-ukulele-vst.47760/


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 21, 2015)

I have Realiwhistle, and its pretty good and cost-effective:


Bob


----------



## catsass (Sep 21, 2015)

Best Service Whistler is another low cost lib to have a look at.
http://www.bestservice.de/en/whistler.html


----------



## cyoder (Sep 21, 2015)

A library that checks both of those boxes is ProjectSam's Swing (with more instruments, and at a higher price point). I don't own it so I have no idea how realistic it is though.

Best,


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 21, 2015)

VSLs Vienna Whistler is apparently a quite, uh ... virtuosic whistling library!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 21, 2015)

The Vienna Whistler is a bit too detailed but nevertheless sounds pretty good. I've been watching Guy's video on SWING!!!! and the sounds in there are very good, but the ukulele and whistling, while pretty good, sound a bit limited in terms of rhythms and articulations. The artics in RealiWhistle are pretty good and I might just go for that. The WavesFactor $9.99 looks fine and it could be the thing for me because it's simple. Just major and minor. $149 for the 8Dio Ukulele is a bit too much for me just for a ukulele.

I got hold of a VI acoustic which is downloading now. So thanks for the replies. I will probably get RealiWhistle, Wavesfactor Ukulele and SWING!!!!!

Baron Greuner


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 21, 2015)

Some other choices for Uke...

Audio Hawaii updated their website, perhaps that means an updated GUI soon?

http://audiohawaii.com

I'm also curious about this, but I can find no walkthrough vids...

http://www.cinematique-instruments.com/inst_ukulele_3.php


----------



## Joe_SampleCraft (Sep 21, 2015)

I like the WavesFactory uke http://www.wavesfactory.com/ukulele-strum.php 
and as mentioned before the Realiwhistle is great too


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 21, 2015)

+1 for the Wavesfactory Ukelele. Simple, easy to use, gets the job done (if all you need is major and minor chords) and really cheap.


----------



## Vin (Sep 22, 2015)

Jdiggity1 said:


> +1 for the Wavesfactory Ukelele. Simple, easy to use, gets the job done (if all you need is major and minor chords) and really cheap.



+1, dirt-cheap and great sounding (like most of the other Wavesfactory libraries)


----------



## Britcomposer (Sep 23, 2015)

The Little Whistler from T.D. Samples - £2.50.

http://www.sampleism.com/tdsamples/thelittlewhistler


----------



## lux (Sep 24, 2015)

Just to add another option to the good list:
http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/ukulele-sample-library/

thanks
Luca


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 24, 2015)

lux said:


> Just to add another option to the good list:
> http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/ukulele-sample-library/
> 
> thanks
> Luca



Like the sound of that one Luca. Is there a short video that shows it in use? Do you have to do all the strumming manually or are there any strums set up in the library? At the price point I'm doubting it but that doesn't matter if this is the case.

Baron Greuner


----------



## lux (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey Baron,

thanks. The library features strums, ghost strums, sustains, hammer-ons, slides and noises/hits. We sampled 6 different triads every fret. About how strumming works, its pretty easy, you pick the triad with the keyswitch then use note hit/release to create an up/down strumming figure of choice. Using pitch wheel while you play you can activate and mix ghost strums, where you want them, while you dose the amount of "ghosting" you want, like a player usually do. The modwheel activates sustained strums (like for ending a sequence or just playing slow strums).

Cheers
Luca


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 24, 2015)

I know George Harrison loved ukuleles and gave them to his friends as gifts but i do not share that affection, especially since that god awful ubiquitous version of "Over The Rainbow".

But if I had a score assignment that needed one I might take a shot with this:
http://www.pettinhouse.com/html/ukuleleguitar_kontakt_samples.html


----------



## lux (Sep 24, 2015)

we had a temporary glitch on the server, site is back now. Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Guffy (Sep 24, 2015)

Realiwhistle is great. Probably the best whistle library there is.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 24, 2015)

Fugdup said:


> Realiwhistle is great. Probably the best whistle library there is.



Just picked up this and Best Service Whistler that Catsass pointed out. Realiwhistle has some interesting features and is less intensive on the CPU. The whistle is a clear, almost happy tone, which can be mixed or switched with a second sample that is more breathy. Mike made a great video explaining all the functions...



But the Best Service whistler seemed a little more real (less cartoony tone) and less "clear, clean" tone, which works well. The Whistler also comes with a sampled bird (Keyswitched phrase samples that can be played up and down the keyboard) and a few designed patches (a bell tone and low distorted tone in particular) which I found useful. At the price they are asking, seems reasonable to pick up both. 

http://www.bestservice.de/en/whistler.html

Thanks Catsass!


----------



## Guffy (Sep 24, 2015)

kurtvanzo said:


> Just picked up this and Best Service Whistler that Catsass pointed out. Realiwhistle has some interesting features and is less intensive on the CPU. The whistle is a clear, almost happy tone, which can be mixed or switched with a second sample that is more breathy. Mike made a great video explaining all the functions...


Don't forget the falls and "ramps", which is awesome. Makes the whole performance seem more real. Plus it's super responsive and easy to play


----------



## benmrx (Sep 24, 2015)

Nice. I hadn't heard of the Best Service Whister before. Definitely gonna pick that up. FWIW, I have 'Swing!' and while I LOVE the library, I'm not digging the whistle patch. Seems most whistle patches are just too heavily tuned. The Best Service one seems much more natural.


----------



## catsass (Sep 24, 2015)

kurtvanzo said:


> But the Best Service whistler seemed a little more real (less cartoony tone) and less "clear, clean" tone, which works well. The Whistler also comes with a sampled bird (Keyswitched phrase samples that can be played up and down the keyboard) and a few designed patches (a bell tone and low distorted tone in particular) which I found useful. At the price they are asking, seems reasonable to pick up both.
> http://www.bestservice.de/en/whistler.html
> Thanks Catsass!


You bet! It was recommended to me some time ago by Whistler's Mother.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 26, 2015)

I finished up with Swing, RealiWhistle, Wavefactory Ukulele. I will get the Lux Ukulele asap.

Thanks for all the info. Sadly, I haven't had any chance to even try any of this in anger as yet, although I have gone through the Swing patches along with Guy's video at the same time. I didn't get that for the whistling or the ukuleles, but because I am sure it will be highly useful for certain types of projects. I've _known_ Maarten for ages and he very kindly let me use an outdated voucher that I'd forgotten I had.
So yes, Swing! is a great sounding library. Highly recommended if you need to get into that style of work the sound banks give you imho.


----------



## AmbientMile (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned AcousticSamples UKU. Same engine as their well known Sunbird Guitar, it can play strum and solo articulations and has a great pattern mode. At 69 euro, it is very affordable.

http://www.acousticsamples.net/guitars/uku


----------



## GULL (Sep 26, 2015)

AmbientMile said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned AcousticSamples UKU. Same engine as their well known Sunbird Guitar, it can play strum and solo articulations and has a great pattern mode. At 69 euro, it is very affordable.
> 
> http://www.acousticsamples.net/guitars/uku



Thanks for sharing. Have not seen that


----------

